# Trivia 1/28



## luckytrim (Jan 28, 2021)

trivia 1/28
DID YOU KNOW ...
Buckingham Palace boasts 775 rooms, including 78  bathrooms.


1. Who Sang That ???
"More days to come, new places to go.
I've got to leave; it's time for a show.
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane.
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane."
  a. – Adam & the Ants
  b. - Spiders
  c. - W.A.S.P.
  d. - Scorpions
2. In Victorian England, what was a  "fingersmith"?
3. If I suffer from 'Bruxism' , what is my problem  ?
4.  How long is a Fortnight ?
5. Who wrote "The Source," "Chesapeake," "Hawaii," and "Tales  of the South
Pacific"?
6. What metal is gotten from Bauxite ?
7. When a drink calls for a dash about how many drops are  indicated?
  a. - 2 to 4
  b. - 4 to 6
  c. - 6 to 8
  d. - 8 to 10
8. What was the first award / title that Jackie Robinson won  after joining 
the Majors ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Ben & Jerry decided to go into business, they planned  on starting a
Pizza Parlor.  The equipment needed was out of their price  range, so they settled on Ice Cream !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. a Pickpocket
3. Grinding my Teeth
4. - 14 Days
5. James Michener
6. Aluminum
7. - c
8. Rookie of the Year

CRAP !!
When Ben & Jerry decided to go into business, they planned  on making bagels.
Turned out that the equipment needed to make bagels was way  out of their
start-up budget, so they moved on to ice cream instead.


----------

